# For Those Who Starve



## shedpog329 (Dec 16, 2011)

klnknl


----------



## toddm (Dec 28, 2011)

hmm, I'll have to give this more thought, but I like the brevity and the details - there's some backstory I'm on the cusp of grasping
---todd


----------



## saintenitouche (Dec 28, 2011)

If I'm right, and I might not be but I'm gonna have a crack at it anyways, the title is everything. This sounds like a critical piece about authority, maybe politicians. It sounds as if the bagel eater is snubbing the famished, which would be the critique. And I guess that the writers' request at the bottom is both ignorant and egotistical. That's my guess. Haha, idk though


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol just pokin fun a blast from the past


----------

